# Is my husband cheating and how do I confront him?



## JLH3 (Jan 22, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have heard from 2 different people that my husband has been cheating. They have no proof and have net seen anything. It is just his behavior that leads them to believe this. I have overheard some conversations between him and this girl that were not appropriate and I have had my suspicions about them in the past...again I have no proof. I want to confront him about it but I'm not sure how to go about it. Help...please.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Who are the 2 people that told you this?

Without concrete evidence, there is no way to tell. Behavior could be indicative of something but is not concrete.

What conversations did he have and with whom? Please elaborate on what made them inappropriate and whether you brought it up to him in the past when it happened?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Get proof first. Voice activated recorder. Email. Texts. Cell phone records. Credit card statements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 22, 2010)

There is no proof, I've checked emails, facebook, phone records and his cc. there is nothing. As far as elaborating on the inappropriate conversations, I heard his commenting her on her breasts. When I confronted him about it he said he was trying to make her feel better about them because she was self conscious. They have also done things...some in front of me. They have no problem laying on the floor next to each other while looking on the computer. once with their arms entwined. When I confronted his about this he told me that it was simple flirting. The 2 people that told me are good friends. One better than the other. He said that they will go off by themselves when they are out and not come back for an hour or so. That when they went to see her house(supposedly for the 1st time) he knew where everything was (glasses, bathroom...etc.) On that occasion she took him off on a "tour" and again they were gone for long time. 

All this behavior make me question him. I'm not sure what to do. If it's nothing, I don't want to be that naggy wife who tells him who we can/not hang out with but if it is something then I don't want to brush it off.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Who is the girl he's laying on the floor with and commenting on her boobs in front of you?

Yep, that is not only a red flag but also blatantly disrespectful to you, his wife.


----------



## newwife07 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah that is shady! I'd take a little vacation by yourself and reevaluate whether you want to be with a man who treats you like this, regardless of whether or not he is actually cheating. 

Life's too short to be with a man who flirts like that.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I would make it clear that his friendship has no place in your marriage and I would say she goes.  If he refuses, you have your answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JLH3 (Jan 22, 2010)

The girl is someone he works with and the person who I trust that told me is a good friend of ours. After talking with him somemore about it he did admit that he saw them kiss. I'm not sure what to do next. Either way this is NOT ok...


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what to tell you to do, but I can tell you what NOT to do. DO NOT confront him just yet. There is no reason to confront him if you have no real proof yet. If in fact he was/is doing something and you call him out, I doubt he will stop, he will probably just get better at hiding it.


----------

